# Transfer not sticking to garment



## Raeph (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, 

I am having trouble with transfer adhering to the garment. I have adjusted the heat, put more pressure on the heat press and let it stay longer on the shirt. Once some of the transfer came off with the other part still on the transfer sheet. The second time the transfer was still on the transfer sheet, non of the ink was on the shirt. I have been doing rhinestones & I was trying to try something else but this is not as easy as I thought it would be. The videos make it look so simple. Please Help

Thanks 
Rae


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Is this a plastisol transfer or an inkjet transfer? Are you printing the transfers yourself. I had a guy bring a plastisol transfer in one time and it didn't release one bit. No completely sure why. I think maybe it was heated too much and the ink was already cured. The ink should should just be gelled. Which usually happens between 220 and 270 degrees. Also the adhesive powder is needed to help it stick.


----------



## SonicEagle (Jun 22, 2013)

what kind of transfer are you using? Light or dark shirt transfer? Light transfers are printed in reverse (mirrored) and are put on the shirt face down. Dark transfers are printed normally then taken off of the backing paper and put on the shirt. You need to cover dark transfers with Parchment paper or silicon sheet


----------



## Raeph (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a plastisol transfer. I did the things the company said to do on the instructions and every transfer that I did I had the same results. The transfer never completely transferred to the shirt. I put the transfer face down on a white tee. The company instructions said 350 and to increase if it did not stick. It is almost like glue you can peel after it has been sitting for a few minutes.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you tested your press with a probe thermometer?....Sounds like too little heat or an over cured transfer....


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like the transfer image may have been over cured. If so it will not release.


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm having the same issues. Could the problem occur if the transfers were 'old'? The press works perfectly, but about 30% actually transfers even with heavy pressure.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I was just going to say increase your Pressure. That's usually the case.

Most Plastisols need the powder or magic dust as I like to call it, applied right after the screen printer screen prints it. He or she only needs to flash it.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Raeph said:


> This is a plastisol transfer. I did the things the company said to do on the instructions and every transfer that I did I had the same results. The transfer never completely transferred to the shirt. I put the transfer face down on a white tee. The company instructions said 350 and to increase if it did not stick. It is almost like glue you can peel after it has been sitting for a few minutes.


Sounds to me like that temperature is too cool. Most plastisol designs need about 385 +/- for 10-12 seconds. Also, if it's a hot peel and you let it cool it will be very difficult, if not impossible, to remove.


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

proworlded said:


> Sounds to me like that temperature is too cool. Most plastisol designs need about 385 +/- for 10-12 seconds. Also, if it's a hot peel and you let it cool it will be very difficult, if not impossible, to remove.


Nailed it Ed. 385 for 12 seconds is perfect.


----------

